# rücktritt oder freilauf



## actiontommy (4. September 2009)

Hi leute hab mir hier schon viel durchgelesen ich will nun bmx anfangen
Nun meine Fragt eweil ich wirklich 0 weil soll man ein bmx mit freilauf oder rücktrittbremse nehmen?


----------



## paule_p2 (4. September 2009)

ich rate ja immer zu fixed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (4. September 2009)

welch frage xD


----------



## paule_p2 (4. September 2009)

und dass von dir.


----------



## RISE (4. September 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ich rate ja immer zu fixed.



Immer. So habe ich Fakie Hops gelernt. 


PS: Freilauf. Ein BMX mit Rücktritt ist kein BMX.


----------



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

UND was sind U-breaks???


----------



## RISE (5. September 2009)

Bremsen, die auf Bremssockeln am Rahmen befestigt werden. Es gibt nebenher auch noch die uralten Cantibremsen, die mit einer einzelnen Schraube am Rahmen befestigt sind.


----------



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

NUn noch mal ne frage die nicht zu meinem THema passt Naja
Wegen bunny hop
Stimmt das also zu erst vorne hoch ziehen und sich zurücklehnen und dann nach vorne lehnen nun meine frage was muss ich da mit den beinen oder füßen machen muss ich die unter das pedal klemmen oder wie??


----------



## RISE (5. September 2009)

Nein, immer auf den Pedalen bleiben. Ganz locker vorne hochziehen und dann das Heck hinterherziehen mit den Beinen. Braucht Übung.


----------



## Flatpro (5. September 2009)

ich bevorzuge ja immer die freilaufenden eier. haben irgendwie doch einen besseren geschmack als die eingefixten hühner in den legebatterien. von zurücktgetretenen eiern habe ich noch nie was gehört....komische diskussion. kann mir vll jemand helfen?
würd euch gerne verstehen


----------



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

soll ich di beine dann so ein bisschen an den rahmen bressen oder auch locker lassn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (5. September 2009)

du sollst dir die beine in deinen anus stecken


----------



## qam (5. September 2009)

Ob Google wohl weiß, wer dieser Anus ist...?


----------



## lennarth (5. September 2009)

http://www.bequeen.de/community/forum/lust-liebe/anus-lecken-beim-mann

7ter gefundener beitrag.


----------



## qam (5. September 2009)

Gib es zu, das hast du garnicht gegoogelt!


----------



## lennarth (5. September 2009)

jaja ok..es war in meinen lesezeichen.


----------



## actiontommy (5. September 2009)

lennylizard du klein pupatärer junge wenn man nichts zu melden hat halt die backen ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (5. September 2009)

möchte noch jemand popcorn? ich steh gerade


----------



## RISE (5. September 2009)

Setz dich ruhig wieder hin.


----------

